# New Tank, Thousands of Bubbles? Too Much Current?



## SgtStryker0331 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm just setting up my first tank since I was a kid. Right now there are no fish in the tank, only water, gravel, air, filter, heater, light. 

I have a 29 gallon tank, 2 bubble wands powered with a Whisper pump. I failed to write down which one, but it's rated for a bit more than 30 gallons, I think, so maybe 40. The filter is a Tetra Whisper EX that came with the tank, so again probably the one rated for 29 gallons.

My question is about air bubbles floating all over the water. I've been looking at pics of tanks online and I don't see any with this problem. I have the bubble wands running up the back of the tank, and of course the filter is pouring water into the tank from the back surface. The water seems to be moving around a lot due to both. But I have thousands or millions of tiny bubbles in the tank, at all levels of the water. Near the bottom, middle, surface...everywhere. 

Any thoughts? At first I thought they came from when I added gravel, because there were lots of bubbles on the gravel for the first day or two. But now I'm thinking I may have too much current?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*As long as the current is not too strong that it knocks the fish back and forth and causes stress then you are ok. 

I have a powerhead rated for a 50g and I set it on maximum on my 20g. I have bubbles flying everywhere too. *


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

:fish10: When I start getting little bubbles out of my filter, I know to turn down my DIY CO2, but I keep the power head of my setrlizer under the water. :animated_fish_swimm Bubbles are good.


----------



## SgtStryker0331 (Sep 19, 2010)

AbadHabit said:


> :fish10: When I start getting little bubbles out of my filter, I know to turn down my DIY CO2, but I keep the power head of my setrlizer under the water. :animated_fish_swimm Bubbles are good.


I'm afraid this is over my head. I'll do some reading on it. I haven't even gotten to cycling yet....

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

SgtStryker0331 said:


> I'm afraid this is over my head. I'll do some reading on it. I haven't even gotten to cycling yet....
> 
> Thanks!


Are you all set in how to track and keep it under control? Doing it with fish or without?


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey there! Did you by chance add any bacterial or anti-chlorine product with a slime coat agent in it? I used it once or twice in the past - that stuff always gives my tank bubbles for a couple days.


----------



## SgtStryker0331 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, and thanks for the replies.

I did use an anti-chlorine product that came with my Tetra kit. I also used Safestart later, which is supposed to do that cycling type thing, no?

I've since read a lot about cycling, but few articles or forum threads address Safestart at the same time as chemical testing or water readiness. I have an API Master Test Kit, but I'm not sure if I should wait for nitrates or something? 

Regarding the bubbles, they are still there and in all sorts of glory. Thousands of them. I turned off the filter for a night (I still don't have fish) and the bubbles were gone. The tank looks much better sans bubbles. Maybe I should have gotten a different filter.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not getting from what you posted whether or not you have started your cycle. Cycling will not start without a source of ammonia. Fish will provide this naturally or you can go about it fishless as long as you find a source. Safestart may help the cycling process once it has commenced, but that alone will not start it.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

a-ha! I am pretty sure your safestart has a slime coat agent in it. I bet the bubbles will go away shortly


----------



## SgtStryker0331 (Sep 19, 2010)

Niki7 said:


> a-ha! I am pretty sure your safestart has a slime coat agent in it. I bet the bubbles will go away shortly


The water cleared, but the bubbles remain. So now I have crystal clear water with thousands of bubbles. I think I just have to suck it up. : )

I flipped through your pictures, by the way. Great stuff, Niki.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A water change usually fixes most problems.


----------



## albright88 (May 30, 2012)

How often should i top off the tank? Im having the same problem and both products i added have slime coat... so im thinking you may have the answer niki, so are there water conditioner/dechlorinator that doesnt use slim coat?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Prime is the best around and is cheaper to use in the long run as it don't take as much. Are you doing any water changes or just topping off.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The big thing is water changes. it's the biggest thing in succeeding with tanks. I suggest 25% of the water removed and replaced every week - every two weeks at the longest. 
If you hate the bubbles, ditch the bubble wands. They are designed to provide curtains of bubbles for rapids fish to play in.
The basic principle of filtration is that all surfaces will be colonized by beneficial bacteria (which need flow and oxygen) that feed on wastes and toxins. By turning the filter off, you kill the filter. You have to think of it as a mechanically supported living thing, and you'll hear aquarists worrying about blackouts killing their filters. They haven't turned that piece if plastic into a grown up's teddy bear - you do have to cultivate its life. I've never heard of anyone giving a filter a name, but.
Read up on how the cycle works. I like to make a design - think of what fish and plants I want in advance and then research which is the toughest. Start with 3-4 of the toughest, and keep them in there on their own for a few weeks. Add the next toughest, etc, and build up the tank over say 2 months. You'll get there, getting to know about each group of fish as you bring them in. In the meantime, you are allowing the filtration to grow in and be able to take on the waste products. You can get into a groove for water changing, and it'll all fall into place slowly.
Use the water you remove for houseplants. They'll love it.
If you are a chemistry geek or a person who likes stress, do a fishless cycle. There's a lot to be learned from one, although 20 minutes of reading will give you the same info.


----------

